# Easiest silver to sell when times are good (relatively)



## cantseeme

How easy is it to sell 5 oz and 10 oz bars in today's market? I am wondering about this before I buy any. Also how commonly are they counterfeited and what is the easiest bar size and type to sell besides the 1 oz.


----------



## Dakine

I normally only buy PM's to keep stacking, not to re-sell in what I would consider the "near" future. However I just did put a lot of money into PM's to prevent me from spending it lol.

I deal with a local guy regularly, I have a good working relationship with him and I asked specifically about reselling. He said that I could expect to get exactly spot when reselling, and I originally was pinging him about 5 and 10oz bars, but I elected to go with 1oz rounds instead. The premium is the exact same, there's no real benefit (for me) in going with the larger items so I chose to with the smaller ones, because my way of thinking is that smaller is better, because I can sell 3x 1oz rounds/bars if thats all that I *want* to sell, I can *NOT* sell 3oz of a 5oz bar.

As far as counterfeiting goes, there were some posts here and elsewhere on China selling fakes, you can get an acid kit to do tests, I dont know what that does to the value of a round/bar, probably not to much, but it may diminish it a little bit. if you buy from a source like Apmex and depending on the product you buy, they ship in tamper-proof containers and they state up front what their purchase price is. I'm sure there are other online vendors like that as well.

For silver I get better prices with my local guy, for gold, he's a tad higher. 

Hopefully more will chime in on selling, I'm stacking so the only PM's I intend to sell are earmarked especially for that large purchase which I dont know when it will happen.


----------



## Woody

I would think it would be fairly easy to sell, in any market. It is a commodity, you just have to find a place that trades in them.

For counterfeiting, no idea on the larger sizes. If you bought from a reputable dealer I would not worry about it. I would settle on a price before letting someone 'test' or drill anything I was selling. That was any reduction in value is on their end.

I invest in American Eagles. They are well recognized and accepted at face value. I am also not a day trader and use them for long term value storage.


----------



## k0xxx

cantseeme said:


> How easy is it to sell 5 oz and 10 oz bars in today's market? I am wondering about this before I buy any. Also how commonly are they counterfeited and what is the easiest bar size and type to sell besides the 1 oz.


Any and all are easy to sell in today's market. If you look on eBay, 10 oz. bars are currently selling at about a 10% premium and 5 oz. bars are selling near a 20 to 25% premium.

There are counterfeits out there, but they can be detected most of the time by just weighing and checking their details.


----------



## BillS

If it was me I'd sell the silver bars and buy junk silver coins and one ounce Canadian Maple Leafs. In any type of emergency I wouldn't trust anybody's silver or gold bars.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

I read a report years ago (sorry no link, only my recollection of it) but anyway it was enough to make me turn my large bars into coins... I turned in the bars and got 1oz coins just to discover I needed smaller coins... dimes, quarters... Mostly for bartering and ease of disposal... Hope this helps... Now I just need to get more of my 1oz Gold coins broke down smaller...


----------



## k0xxx

Again. it depends on what you believe the future holds. If you envision a barter type scenario, then smaller is better. If you believe it will be economic collapse and rampant inflation, and you just want to preserve wealth through the turmoil, then it really doesn't matter what type/size coins or bars that you put back. In this case your main objective would be to get the most for your money when you purchase it. For these reasons I hedge my bets and have both.


----------



## LincTex

Beaniemaster2 said:


> It was enough to make me turn my large bars into coins... I turned in the bars and got 1oz coins


I have one 10oz bar I want to trade for 1oz rounds or bars.

Anyone have any idea how much a trade like that will cost me in premiums/fees?


----------



## FrankW

They are easy to resell.

With bars expect to get spot.
With rounds (depending on how ell known the round) maybe 20-50 cents over spot
With coins 50-100 cents over spot. Silver Eagles command the most prmeium over spot when selling but also when buying so IMO its a wash.

Thats why I switched to rounds now.
I know I will NEVER get less than spot and likely a quarter or tow over spot for a known round and the cost me only a buck above spot when buying.
Silver Eagles cost from 3 dollars over spot but when selling its hard to get more than 1.5 over spot, sometimes less like a dollar.
So my potential haircut is much less with rounds


----------



## Dakine

Beaniemaster2 said:


> I read a report years ago (sorry no link, only my recollection of it) but anyway it was enough to make me turn my large bars into coins... I turned in the bars and got 1oz coins just to discover I needed smaller coins... dimes, quarters... Mostly for bartering and ease of disposal... Hope this helps... Now I just need to get more of my 1oz Gold coins broke down smaller...


I buy more coins than rounds/bars, but I buy those as well. The coins will be universally accepted for barter and smaller denominations means being able to make change, which is difficult or maybe even impossible to do with only halves, or bars/rounds.

I think bars and rounds will still hold value, and in some cases may be worth even more than coins, for example in Argentina larger very valuable items like firearms would be preferred in ounces as opposed to formerly circulated coins if I remember correctly.

Anyway, that being said, I dont think you can go wrong buying rolls of dimes, quarters and halves, and if it tickles your fancy, bars and rounds are just another alternative to add to your stack.


----------



## Zthayer

I prefer bars to any of the above. I also prefer these bars to have no US markings as the reason I am buying these bars in the first place is if and when the dollar goes away. In my opinion if the dollar go'es away so will the trust in anything american made. I prefer Swiss bars or ones from UK. That doesn't mean I do not have silver with the US stamped on it. It's just these coins were minted outside the US. Then again I don't like anything with a face on it either. I believe the Canadian Maple Leafs are the best bet for me. But if I come across a chance to buy spot and feel I can make a buck doing so I will. From a reputive dealer of course.


----------

